# Telegraf package says AMD64 only - but should it run on ARM as well?



## victorhooi (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,
I'm hoping to use Telegraf on pfSense with a Netgate SG-3100 (ARM).

However, it seems to be currently limited to AMD64 architectures only:

https://www.freshports.org/net-mgmt/telegraf/

My question is - is there a specific reason that this package is AMD64 only? Or would it be possible to also make it available on ARM? How involved a change is that?

Thanks!
Victor


----------



## phoenix (Jun 29, 2018)

The port requires go 1.5.0+. That post shows go 1.4 being the latest for ARM.

Until a newer version of go is enabled on ARM, there's not much you can do.

If you're crazy enough, you could comment out the only-on-amd64 entry in the port Makefile and see what error show up when you try to build it on an ARM system.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2018)

Regarding pfSense: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 19, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Regarding pfSense: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



My question is - why is the upstream FreeBSD port (https://www.freshports.org/net-mgmt/telegraf/) set to AMD64.

(pfSense simply pulls from this).

Go 1.10 seems to be available now and includes ARM?

https://www.freshports.org/lang/go

Is it simply a case of updating the Telegraf package file to include ARM as an architecture? Am I allowed to submit that as a pull-request?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 19, 2018)

victorhooi said:


> Am I allowed to submit that as a pull-request?


No but you can write a 'Problem Report' and include a patch to bring the port up to latest version.
It might be picked up that way. You would need to test it yourself as perhaps the port maintainer has no Arm hardware.
Then report in the PR that you tested on Arm and ask for the change.
Perhaps correspond with the port maintainer asking about the feasibility



victorhooi said:


> My question is - is there a specific reason that this package is AMD64 only?


The FreeBSD package building cluster kicks out ports that won't build on particular architectures and flags them.


----------



## acheron (Jul 20, 2018)

There are already several PR for this problem but the maintainer doesn't give a shit and usually close them with "overcome by event":
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=204883
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=205820
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=221297

mmel@ has also a patch:
http://build.humusoft.cz/patches/lang/go/go.diff


----------

